# Sebewaing perch outing



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Im planning a perch fishing trip (walk out) distance or ride if theres enough ice on Dec 16 th ill be looking for the fish and get the best location figured out in the sebewaing area,,any one is welcome...next weeks forecast looks great ill be posting my results as soon as i can get on the water ...


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

If i can make it home for that weekend you can count me in but i cant make any gurantees


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

ok there are quite a few coming allready and it looks like there will be ice


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

looks like ill be able to get on the ice tommorow


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

i did get on the ice once but its not great so it looks like the outing will be a river fishing trip at the marina in sebewaing


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

outing is going to have to happen later no ice for now ill still be fishen the river this comign saturday if any one wants to join me


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

rivers even too muddy .....outing will be after new years some time to be anounced later once the ice stiffens back up


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

the 27th is looking good there should be plenty of ice by then....there will be a dinner following at Ricky Bs (42 north center st Sebewaing MI. 48759) perch walleye buffet if i get enough people to rsvp...send a private message if you plan to attend thanks........i will be at sebewaing sports center when it opens the morning of the outing...ill post here where i plan to fish


----------

